# Roleplaying in Pusan, South Korea



## Tallifer (Jan 24, 2012)

We have a Facebook group called "D&D in Busan." Currently there is a bi-weekly game of Pathfinder wrapping up (the dungeon master is returning home), and a campaign of 3.5 Birthright will succeed it.

Some of us would like to play another game on the alternate weekends (Fourth Edition, Pathfinder or a homebrew Scifi-MTG tactical-plus-roleplaying game are suggestions thus far). (One of us also is asking for a weekday game because of his girlfriend on the weekends.)

We have a few different good locations. Right now we meet at a nice and welcoming bookstore/cafe.


----------



## Tallifer (Feb 19, 2012)

Update as of February 19, 2012.

The Facebook group called D&D in Busan continues to meet at Fully Booked in the Kyeongsang University area. One of our members is also running a game at his home. It is set in Eberron and uses a mishmash of Microlite rules.

Another member will soon begin running a Labyrinth Lord game for us on Google Hangout.


----------

